# Sunburnt Head!!



## Laura (Jun 7, 2004)

I left my hair dry naturally yesterday afternoon, and i went outside to have a BBQ with my family.. And now my flamin head is sun burnt. I've never had this happened before &amp; its so sore when i brush my hair.. Any ideas on what to do? I had a high factor all over me but just didnt think about my stupid head!


----------



## allisong (Jun 7, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* I left my hair dry naturally yesterday afternoon, and i went outside to have a BBQ with my family.. And now my flamin head is sun burnt. I've never had this happened before &amp; its so sore when i brush my hair.. Any ideas on what to do? I had a high factor all over me but just didnt think about my stupid head! Oh wow..That is odd..Try some Aloe Vera..That will soothe it atleast(won't hurt your hair)


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Jun 8, 2004)

I second this, I would also use some very good conditioners also, so your scalp does not peel.


----------



## Californian (Jun 8, 2004)

It's never too late for this look:


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2004)

Aloe Vera it is then, its calmed down a bit in the past 24 hours but its still sore.. thanks Cali, but i definetly WONT be doing that look!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2004)

Cool Kristin, that sounds pretty mad.. Gonna have a look around for that. Because i'd much prefer a spray than applying lotion on my head during the summer!


----------

